

Accidental Teen Entrepreneur - bear
http://www.shoestringventure.com/2010/09/15/accidental-teen-entrepreneur/

======
jnoller
Reading things like this make me think back to all the missed opportunities
and wasted time I spent as a kid and teenager. I can only hope I can teach and
lead my kid to be better than I am, and was.

Good for him.

~~~
ct
I concur, semi-wasted time here though

